# hindi subtitles



## akash22 (Apr 22, 2011)

guys i wanted to ask you something! Is there any software to make hindi subtitles for hollywood movies or any specific site from where i can dwnload thm? i have tried out subtitle workshop and virtual subs sync bt thy were nt that useful. cud u guys help me out?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know about any such software but you may want to look at Subtitles - DivX Movies. Subtitulos, Podnapisi, legendas, subtitrari

Or you may try creating subtitles on your own. Use google translator for Translating. Not sure whether this will actually work.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2011)

@annindyadas: Do you really want to make a hindi subtitle on your own. i.e, after translating and writing each and every dialogues!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @annindyadas: Do you really want to make a hindi subtitle on your own. i.e, after translating and writing each and every dialogues!



Why so?? After getting the English Subtitles he can easily convert it in one shot using Google Translator.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ Well, I tried that. ( I just wanted to hear the answer from the OP) 

I converted an English subtitle file (.srt) through Google translator and copied the converted data to another .srt file. And tried running the video with the new subtitle file. Result, all text comes as, ????????? ?? ?????.

So here is the little research I made to find out the reason: (it may be technical).
Normal .srt file is in ANSI format. But when I tried to save the converted  file as .srt file in notepad, it said, I would have to save it as Unicode file, since the ANSI standard doesn't support hindi characters.

Now IMO, VLC is not able to read Unicode characters, so it displays the characters as "?" marks. I tried changing various settings pertaining to Subtitles in VLC, but all in vain.

So, I think, we need a player, that supports Unicode subtitle reading. And the problem would be solved.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

Read this : Trying to (unsuccessfully) use Hindi Subtitles for English Movies - Any Help???

Same problem. Looks like they sorted it out.


----------



## akash22 (Apr 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Well, I tried that. ( I just wanted to hear the answer from the OP)
> 
> I converted an English subtitle file (.srt) through Google translator and copied the converted data to another .srt file. And tried running the video with the new subtitle file. Result, all text comes as, ????????? ?? ?????.
> 
> ...



ya u r right so i tried out subtitle workshop  bt it wasn't that useful and many that ??????????? also many a times means that  font isn't installed in ur pc



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Read this : Trying to (unsuccessfully) use Hindi Subtitles for English Movies - Any Help???
> 
> Same problem. Looks like they sorted it out.


i have read this thread before posting here and it's no gud



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Read this : Trying to (unsuccessfully) use Hindi Subtitles for English Movies - Any Help???
> 
> Same problem. Looks like they sorted it out.


i have read this thread before posting here and it's no gud

at last i m sucessfully able to convert english subtitles to hindi subtitles but now the main prob is i need a good translator even google translator is no guud use


----------



## akash22 (Apr 25, 2011)

here is the screenshot


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> here is the screenshot



Wow... but would you be kind enough to post, how did you did that?


----------



## akash22 (Apr 25, 2011)

i think that main thing is u need to have that font installed in ur pc. well first i tried to translate with google and other  translator  but when i copied and pasted it my subtitle file it showed blank==no subtitle(only happens in win 7 in xp it shows blocks and "????")
thn i came to know that translated font is "aparajita.ttf" so tried to search for it in win 7 but it was hidden due to copyright protection so i downloaded and installed aparajita.ttf and overwrite it and tried the above process and instead of blocks , blanks and ?????  it showed me correct subtitle but now the prob. arises tht i need bttr translator than google coz it is nt possible to translate all the phrases with correct  meanings and feelings.........! hope u understand!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, in my case, video still shows question marks, even after installing that font. And I am using XP. Will check in Win 7 later.

As far as "Good translater" is concerned, I greatly doubt if any would be available better than Google translater. 
Any translater which is essentially just a software program, just can't translate in any language with 100% correct meanings and feelings. Its not possible for at least our current advancement in technology.

If you can't find the original subtitle, your best bet is to manually correct the errors, which can seem a daunting task at first, but don't think would be that difficult.

Also, I request the mods to shift this thread to Software Problem thread, since its a software problem, and needs to be rectified with proper diligence and experimentation.


----------



## baiju (May 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Well, I tried that. ( I just wanted to hear the answer from the OP)
> 
> I converted an English subtitle file (.srt) through Google translator and copied the converted data to another .srt file. And tried running the video with the new subtitle file. Result, all text comes as, ????????? ?? ?????.
> 
> ...



Try KM Player. I checked it with malayalam fonts. Works fine.


----------



## nadim (May 4, 2011)

opensub is naam ka software hai jisse direct english sub title hindi may ho jata hai iske baad km player ka use karna kisi bhi help k liye pm at abdulnadim@yahoo.com


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

^^ Bahut bahut shukriya madad ke liye.. but kya aap opensub naam ke software ka link de sakte hai? 
Kyoki ye software googal pe bhi nahi mil raha. Bahut meherbani hogi.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

LOL nice hinglish talk.  
Well I tried this 1 year ago and when all got in vain then I started to watch English movies with English subtitles and its pretty much easy to watch and understand. I don't know why you guys trying so hard for this.


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

Its not about the result. I don't think, I would Ever watch anything with Hindi subtitle, with only these exceptions:
1. Forget English
2. Remember English, but forget to read
3. If there's no subtitle in English, but is in hindi, and the show is in some foreign lanaguage.

Don't know about OP, but, its the challenge, which is compelling me, to find a solution. It's about solving the problem!


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Well good luck with that. You know the problem is that Hindi is not so popular language in world so the development for translators for Hindi is also not that good. I mean many times translators translate something which has nothing to do with the given text and I don't blame anyone for that. I mean most programmer who can improvise those translators don't give a damn because they are good with English and knows very well that this would be of very little use.


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

> most programmer who can improvise those translators don't give a damn because they are good with English



 but completely  
Although Google Translater does the job fairly well. But it can't be perfect. Can it? 
So, the main problem is not that, there's no good translater, but this that, no one's bothered to rectify the mistakes which the translater have introduced, because its of little value to them since they are good in English.


----------



## akash22 (May 14, 2011)

well i was not doing this for myself but for those who don't undrstand english properly like my mom who love to watch good movies so i thought to search for subtitles but it was not so easy to get so i came up with making subtitles so i almost reached my destination but still looks too far. and i did tried out k m player it was of no use


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

annindyadas said:
			
		

> well i was not doing this for myself but for those who don't undrstand english properly like my mom who love to watch good movies so i thought to search for subtitles but it was not so easy to get so i came up with making subtitles so i almost reached my destination but still looks too far. and i did tried out k m player it was of no use


Well very little you can do here. And the thing you can is not good to discuss here.


----------



## baiju (May 16, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> well i was not doing this for myself but for those who don't undrstand english properly like my mom who love to watch good movies so i thought to search for subtitles but it was not so easy to get so i came up with making subtitles so i almost reached my destination but still looks too far. and i did tried out k m player it was of no use



Which translitator are you using to type? Install microsoft IME or google IME and then type directly in word or notepad after selecting hindi as language. Then save the file as srt and use km player. It will work.

BhashaIndia - Downloads

Type in Hindi - Google Transliteration


----------



## CA50 (May 16, 2011)

You can use subtitle workshop or subtitle maker for making subtitle, but no idea if you can write in hindi. using leap office might do the trick


----------

